# I luv Halloween



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

"I Luv Halloween is an OEL manga first published by Tokyopop in October, 2005. With art by Benjamin Roman and scripts by Keith Giffen, it tells the misadventures of a group of friends who meet every Halloween for a night of trick-or-treating."


"In the summer of 2007, 4 animated shorts of I Luv Halloween were released by Tokyopop as featured content on MySpace TV. The shorts were produced by Menfond Electronic Arts, adapted from the original comic by Steven Calcote and David Ables, and directed by Victor Wong and Eddy Wong. The first episode premiered at Comic-Con International in July 2007. It is unclear at this time whether additional animations will be produced."

Hey guys! They only made 4 CG cartoons but they are really good.
Sad they didnt continue.
On a side note they did do 7 iManga vieos but i never watched them because im not that into comics and found the format of them annoying.
But heres the CG ones..enjoy


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

What a great addition to my holiday video watching! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These are hysterical, and really good, too.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

glad to hear


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I want to hear the rest of the story. Maybe you can finish it for them Bloodshed.


----------

